# Radon Slide 130 29 9.0 2014 Freilauf tauschen



## Molle66 (6. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
Bei meinen Radon Slide 130 29 9.0 Baujahr 2014 drehen sich die Kurbel wenn ich das Rad schiebe.
Laufradsatz Mavic Crossroc 29“ WTS QR15/X12
Habe 8150 km hinter mir.
Ich denke mal das ich den Freilauf tauschen muss,welcher ist der Richtige und was brauche ich noch alles,
Lager? Spezialschlüssel? Fett oder Öl ?
Es sollte der Ts-2 verbaut sein, kann man den ITS-4 für den TS-2 einbauen?

Vielen Dank für euere Hilfe schonmal.
MfG Maik


----------



## BODOPROBST (7. Juni 2016)

Molle66 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Bei meinen Radon Slide 130 29 9.0 Baujahr 2014 drehen sich die Kurbel wenn ich das Rad schiebe.
> Laufradsatz Mavic Crossroc 29“ WTS QR15/X12
> Habe 8150 km hinter mir.
> ...


Die Firma Mavic hat einen Kundendienst der dir da weider hilft . Würde den Freilauf erstmal Abbauen ev. ein Lager Schadhaft .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molle66 (11. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
Danke Bodo
Habe mal alles zerlegt,alles gesäubert und neu geölt alles läuft wieder Super.
Was mir bis jetzt keiner beantworten konnte ,kann man den Freilauf TS-2 mit 2 Sperrklingen gegen den ITS-4 mit 4 Sperrklingen tauschen beim HR Mavic Crossroc 29“ 
Schönes Wochenende
MfG


----------

